

The secret to my web development productivity...  - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2010/02/secret-to-my-web-development.html

======
starnix17
He should use this for deploys instead:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/9116/zoom/>

~~~
grumpyfart
exactly my thoughts :)

------
est
tl;dr, use both hands, and _feet_. Reminds me of pipe organ.

------
scorciapino
Huh? I didn't get it... his whole technique is creating a one-key shortcut?

~~~
patio11
His technique creates a psychological reward ("I just deployed my server _with
my feet_ , bwahaha this programming gig is fun") for a behavior which he wants
to incentivize, believing it to have direct advantages for the business.

I think we're finally coming out of the Stone Age of user psychology and
realizing that things like "make the user feel like they've just accomplished
something awesome" actually matter. We're not quite there yet on designing our
own interfaces. I applaud experiments into this (although the pointy-headed
metric monkey in me wonders whether "deploys per day" is a good productivity
metric or not -- egads, bad stuff happens when you incentivize poor proxies of
performance).

~~~
rimantas
I am so sad that Kathy Sierra blogs no more :( This is related, I think:
[http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2005/0...](http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2005/05/the_case_for_ea.html)

------
rogermugs
worst workspace ever...

the secret to my productivity is not using a crappy computer on a crappy desk
with bad lighting and ghetto rigged sewing machine button.

~~~
oscardelben
Well, at least you have no distractions there, and what he or she can do is
just work. The bad char might be a god incentive to take breaks and do some
recreation activity. Maybe it's not that bad from a productivity viewpoint.

